# Calling out to all DBZ Fans



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey i'm a big DBZ fan i've watched the show when it first aired abt 6-7yrs back
but this time i think they are going to show the entire series

i have the entire Dragonball,Dragonball Z,DB GT series and some movies too.

let me know if anyone is interested in mumbai and tell me how u like the show we'll have a discussion topic here


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

I have them too.
 I am big fan of DBZ specially Goku in SS4 form.
 Trunks is also good.
 Piti the series ended.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 7, 2007)

Ya i'm a big fan too. The first time the aired it on Cartoon Network they ended it when Goku landed on Namek. This time hopefully they'll show the entire series. Btw in todays episode they showed Goku leaving for Namek.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 7, 2007)

me too watched it 6 Years back when it Aired on CN(but stopped at a very early stage and at a very interesting point) , then i waited for years thinking that they would air the series again , until i thought that they won't.

I downloaded the whole series in April this year , and guess what , the day i finished my download of DragonBall Z , i saw ad on CN that DBZ was going to start again on 30th of April  

no probs now coz i'm on EP 169 of DBZ n enjoyin it


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Ya i'm a big fan too. The first time the aired it on Cartoon Network they ended it when Goku landed on Namek. This time hopefully they'll show the entire series. Btw in todays episode they showed Goku leaving for Namek.


They are showing it on cartoon network????

Whaon....
Cartoon network is banned here by Cable Walla Association by requests from parents.
CRying.... 

Can anyone tell me what other good shoes I am missing from Cartoon Network. (Havn't watched TV since I got net connection 2 months ago My TV capture card is sitting unnoticed in my PC now. )


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 7, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> They are showing it on cartoon network????
> 
> Whaon....
> Cartoon network is banned here by Cable Walla Association by requests from parents.
> ...


but i think this time too they'll atop at the same point or only a bit longer , u better download it or get it couriered from me or some1 .


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 7, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> but i think this time too they'll atop at the same point or only a bit longer , u better download it or get it couriered from me or some1 .



I have 120 episodes of DBZ saga and 20 episodes of DB saga.

I just hate to download it from rapidshare,.
Can u please PM me direct download links if you have them.


----------



## sivarap (Jun 7, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Whaon....
> Cartoon network is banned here by Cable Walla Association by requests from parents.
> CRying....



CN banned??? you watch F tv now?


----------



## Chirag (Jun 7, 2007)

Me a big big big DBZ fan... Getting DB+DBZ+DBGT for Rs.700 from Singapore thru a frnd.  Yay.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 7, 2007)

For all those who want to know, the Cartoon Network timings are 11:00, 17:30 and 20:30 (same episode repeated thrice) mon-fri. But its in Hindi.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 7, 2007)

Hindi????????????? Its coming here in English. Me in Vadodara, Gujarat.. Since Dbz started every other show started which was coming in Hindi also started coming in English. Its fun now.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 7, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Hindi????????????? Its coming here in English. Me in Vadodara, Gujarat.. Since Dbz started every other show started which was coming in Hindi also started coming in English. Its fun now.


but here in Tata Sky i only get Hindi language for CN n Pogo


----------



## Tech Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

i have watched all the episodes and a few movies too
i am presently downloading DBGT


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ Hey Tech Geek what happens on Namek? Does goku beat Frieza? Or Vejeta beats frieza? I can't stand the suspense anymore. There is no guarantee cartoon network will show all the episodes this time.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

goku beats vegeta by going to super saiyan mode


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 7, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> ^^ Hey Tech Geek what happens on Namek? Does goku beat Frieza? Or Vejeta beats frieza? I can't stand the suspense anymore. There is no guarantee cartoon network will show all the episodes this time.


 Lets just say Picollo, Vegeta, Gohan AND Goku all beat Frieza. And the best part is to watch Goku go SSJ. Its the best moment in the entire DBZ. Later on, Vegeta's SSJ trans is much dramatic but Goku's just fits the mood and anger.

If you like reading things, you can google up DBZ Episode Guides and read them all, all episodes.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 7, 2007)

It's frieza who's defeated not vegeta.

Watching it in English is so much fun with Master Roshi's pervertness and ChiChi always loosing it.But those who haven't seen till ep.140 u will love it when Mr.Satan's character enters.

hey Zeeshan i think ur witnessing the best saga the Cell saga although Buu saga is quite gr8 too.Got bored of GT though coz the last 3 sagas were too quick.

dunno if i could post the links here but surely give u the link if u pm me

My fav moment is when Vegeta beats android 19 into pulp i kicked my CPU in excitement.

DB series is the best cartoon series ever but sometimes it seems like Ekta Kapoor might had given some storyline in it it's as dramatic as her shows.!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2007)

I luv DBZ, watched all the episodes of DBZ and GT too and all the movies. It rox!!!!
I like Vegeta and trunks the most.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

well
picolo does not fight since he is dead
satan is the main character in defeating Buu


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 8, 2007)

well i guess picolo and others come to life before buu dies and vegeta deserves the accolades


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 8, 2007)

I also want to download the episodes. Where can i download it? Can somebody provide a link? I don't think downloading tv programs would be illegal.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I also want to download the episodes. Where can i download it? Can somebody provide a link? I don't think downloading tv programs would be illegal.



No Downloading TV programms is *illegal*.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 8, 2007)

you can pm me


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 9, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> you can pm me



OK> Thats legal


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 26, 2007)

heard that the show is going off air again!!!!!


----------



## cynosure (Jun 26, 2007)

CN will never show all 276DBZ episodes. They air the show only during the summer vacations every year and take it off when vacations end.
This is bad, given the fact that in west they started shewing the whole series way back in 1996. 

Anyways, I have all the episodes of DBZ, going to get GT within a day or two
I also have 3 movies.

Its a pity that DBZ ended so foolishly. I was heart broken



			
				ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> well i guess picolo and others come to life before buu dies and vegeta deserves the accolades



No as always, Mr. SATAN goes away with all the applause.
And thats because he is "world's martial arts' champion"


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate that Stupid SATAN. He is "Shaitan"

But I am on episode 197 now.
I download as I watch.
So I am watching 197th episode and downloading 198th in background.


----------



## hitman050 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol, CN is going to stop at the Namek Saga again. This is so ****. I am on episode 140, but still I hate to watch 320x240 epis, on my 19 inch monitor.


----------



## cynosure (Jun 26, 2007)

^^ I think you have the real media episodes.
 Get the DVD RIP. Only 30GB.

Anyways, you can switch to the fullscreen mode anytime


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah 320x240 real media file does not look bad in fullscreen coz it's just a cartoon so DVD or CD everything's virtually the same.

Satan kinda deserves the accolades for the entertainment part in the latter stages of the series.love when i see his nose dripping or sweat frm his hair!!

Lets have a poll who's funnier

1.Master Roshi
2.Mr.Satan
3.Old Kai
4.Krillin
5.Goku(specially when he stands scraching his head)


----------



## hitman050 (Jun 26, 2007)

I download dailymotion streams. Whats the quality of DVDRip? Any screenies?


----------



## fannedman (Jun 27, 2007)

Hm...i have watched most of them. Anyway it was created and first aired in japan in 1989, and is still popular!
I find japanese animation interesting,any suggestions of other interesting japanese animations...


----------



## cynosure (Jun 27, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> yeah 320x240 real media file does not look bad in fullscreen coz it's just a cartoon so DVD or CD everything's virtually the same.
> 
> Satan kinda deserves the accolades for the entertainment part in the latter stages of the series.love when i see his nose dripping or sweat frm his hair!!
> 
> ...



Master Roshi is the funniest. Especially when he touches the "no-touch" zone of android 18, bulma, chichi. Gawd!! This is the adult part of the show 
And have you heard King Kai calling Goku and others as "d1ckhead". Hehe.


----------



## demoninside (Jun 27, 2007)

mee to a big Fan, Have all of then, DB, DBZ, DBZT, movies...all


----------



## Chirag (Jun 27, 2007)

I downloaded Namek Saga Vol. 12 frm TL thinking it would be full Namek Saga as it was 3.5 GB and guess what it only had 3 and half episodes of 1 gb each. Agrhh. Darn rips.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 27, 2007)

fannedman said:
			
		

> I find japanese animation interesting,any suggestions of other interesting japanese animations...


 If you like anime, then you must watch Animax. Its a channel totally dedicated to anime. All the best ones are there like Samurai X, The Getbackers, Detective School Q, Fullmetal alchemist, Cardcaptor Sakura and many more.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 28, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> yeah 320x240 real media file does not look bad in fullscreen coz it's just a cartoon so DVD or CD everything's virtually the same.
> 
> Satan kinda deserves the accolades for the entertainment part in the latter stages of the series.love when i see his nose dripping or sweat frm his hair!!
> 
> ...



In original DragonBall.. Goku is the funniest... He is funniest from the first episode.

In DBZ saga There is a tie beteen Master Roshi and mr. satan. Really like to see water dripping from Mr. Satan's nose... Hehe 
And Master Roshi.. hah... He never gets what he want.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone remember a DB movie when Goku pulls Bulma's pan**** down in bed and then she shows her p**** to everyone not realizing she has no underwear

That was seriously Rated 'R' and also when Goku tries to find the difference btw him and her

Dude Chirag tough luck u could have got abt 100 episodes .rm format in 3gb


----------



## hitman050 (Jun 28, 2007)

Just a question. How did you guys watch all the episodes and movies? They haven't shown them on TV. Did you all dl em?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, they all committed the sins of downloading, renting and what not  Just to catch a classic Kamehameha


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 29, 2007)

hell i even stole my friend's hard disk for 2 days bfore returning him coz he didn't want me to have them


----------



## iamitp (Jun 29, 2007)

hey plz i really would love to have the dbz episodes, i have 2 watch it on CN, can sum1 plz give direct download links, not rapidshare.
amit


----------



## cynosure (Jun 29, 2007)

^^no piracy talks in the forum.
And if you wait for CN to show it, then youll grow old and bald but they wont show the entire series.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 29, 2007)

hey pm me i do know some links


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 2, 2007)

I knew it! I just knew it! Those jerks at cartoon network would never show the whole series. They again stopped at the same episode they stopped several times before (Goku: Super Saiyan?). From today onwards they again started from first episode. And i can't even download episodes due to slow net speed. Looks like i'll never get to see the rest of the series ever.


----------



## anispace (Jul 3, 2007)

same here man.. they started showing it after 5 f****** years only  to stop at the same episode. guess ill have to start downloading now.. cant wait any longer coz i`ll soon grow old and die b4 CN shows d rest of the series

some1 should really sue those idiots?


----------



## cynosure (Jul 3, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> I knew it! I just knew it! Those jerks at cartoon network would never show the whole series. They again stopped at the same episode they stopped several times before (Goku: Super Saiyan?). From today onwards they again started from first episode. And i can't even download episodes due to slow net speed. Looks like i'll never get to see the rest of the series ever.



You got the point.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm downloading High Quality episodes of DBZ Each episode of DBZ id ~300MB DivX , n total 276 Episodes of DBZ are 90 GB so if anyone wants em i'll be happy to mail em


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ 300 MBs each and 90 GBs. It will take weeks to download. I think quality of Ream Media video isn't bad either. Its an animation. An RM Video are small (32 MB each episode.)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah for animations like South Park and Simpsons et all RM fits, as a higher size is just useless to download for quality purposes. But I guess DBZ can be enjoyable at slightly higher res, it isn't exactly vector animation.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 3, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ 300 MBs each and 90 GBs. It will take weeks to download. I think quality of Ream Media video isn't bad either. Its an animation. An RM Video are small (32 MB each episode.)


Yups i know , but when you'll see the HQ version you'll notice the extreme quality difference 

I already have the 32MB episode version but when i downloaded an HQ episode i only wanted to see HQ episodes .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2007)

i am also a DBZ fan
can someone plz give me the links to download its episodes


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 3, 2007)

Can't find good DB/DBZ/DBGT on TPB. Can someone please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please PM me a torrent link or something. I'm DYING to watch the episode after "Goku: Super Saiyan?" PLZ


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 3, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Yups i know , but when you'll see the HQ version you'll notice the extreme quality difference
> 
> I already have the 32MB episode version but when i downloaded an HQ episode i only wanted to see HQ episodes .


Can you check ur PM box.


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Jul 3, 2007)

hey i watched a couple of episodes on CN..... but i'm not able to watch it regularly... please can sum1 message me the links from where i can download the entire series... DB, DBZ, DBGT and the movies... thx !


----------



## cynosure (Jul 3, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Yups i know , but when you'll see the HQ version you'll notice the extreme quality difference
> 
> I already have the 32MB episode version but when i downloaded an HQ episode i only wanted to see HQ episodes .



Main yahan size se mar gaya. I was downloading the DivX episodes initially. ~30 episodes in 3.5GB. I then settled for rm format. 7GB for whole series. 
I am not dying for the HQ anyways!! I only have 15" screen


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 24, 2007)

Cartoon Network is gonna show the episodes after Goku: Super Saiyyan from 29 October onwards, every weekdays at 05:30 p.m. <YiPPEEEEEEE!!!!!>

But they'll be in Hindi as usual  <*@#%&@!#*%$#>


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 25, 2007)

heard that frm a frnd it's gr8 news for kids and so of us who are on dial-up.i do think they'll stop again after goku beats frieza


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 26, 2007)

I got no freaking internet at home and 90 GB is not possible to be downloaded even if I get one connection 

I rather go burn on DVD if someone has already downloaded them


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 26, 2007)

anyone in mumbai has dled the high res episodes


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ I wish i did. That would've been better than waiting for CN to show them. But i've a hopelessly slow net connection (Airtel NOP, need i say more?). Also then i'd been able to see it in English. The episodes on net are usually 30mb+ (rm format). I can't even dream of downloading such files.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 27, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> ^^ I wish i did. That would've been better than waiting for CN to show them. But i've a hopelessly slow net connection (Airtel NOP, need i say more?). Also then i'd been able to see it in English. The episodes on net are usually 30mb+ (rm format). I can't even dream of downloading such files.


Totally Agree .

Dude i was in clas 6th(that's 6 Years back) when DBZ was originally aired on Cartoon Network . They stopped it at the Goku: Super Saiyan episode , i literally cried when they cancelled the show . i waited 6 Years(i'm currently in class 12th) hoping that they would air it again , now in APril this year i Downloaded the DBZ episodes , my download Finished on 21st April n guess what , just as i finished downloading n switched on TV , ad came on CN , "DBZ Starting on CN from April 29"


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ My sympathies are with you.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 27, 2007)

@Zeeshan - Its good that u downloaded coz they again stopped at Goku - Super Saiyan?? episode.. The main action started from frieza saga only. Darn the show is jst freaking awesome....


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 27, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> @Zeeshan - Its good that u downloaded coz they again stopped at Goku - Super Saiyan?? episode..


 arre yaar didn't you read his and my post. CN will be showing the episodes after Goku super saiyan from 29th october. Thats why he is annoyed since all his downloading was of no use since he could've easily watched then on cn.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 27, 2007)

but the show  in english is friggin awesome specially master roshi and mr.satan later cannot be potrayed as good as they are in english

and how would they translate "dickhead"


----------



## appu (Oct 29, 2007)

I have watched till the middle of freiza saga....and may be wil download after it if i cant wait for cn to show it.....


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 31, 2007)

Can anyone who has seen the English episodes of DBZ tell me whether Frieza is male or female? The reason for that is that till now on CN they showed him as a male. But now when the new episodes have started they gave him a voice of a woman and everyone is referring to him as she! I think he's 'definitely male'. 

Btw anyone is seeing the new episodes on CN?


----------



## Chirag (Oct 31, 2007)

^^
Erm frieza is a male..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

will they ever show the gogeta SS5 form fight with omega shenron on CN?
i want to see DB GT and black star.
or where can i DL the whole series including Z,GT ,blackstar and all other movies???please guyz tell


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2007)

Offtopic ............ Guys ... can i knw where to download Spider Man cartoon series tat was used to air on Star Plus .....???

Ontopic .....
Does anyone of you with all episodes of DB and DBZ resides in Delhi so that i also get my hands on it ??????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

^^
torrents dude torrrents.


----------



## Ecko (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes torrents guys
I downloaded compressed version "rm" 
It was great to watch.
But for hindi fans there is great loss 
They'll never show rest episodes because according to govt. the episodes contain too much violence & fight which will make children go wild'n'crazy  ( as I did with my friends 
So don't hope for rest of episodes


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2007)

bad bad bad.
i am currently DL ing 17 GB something with all the episodes.
got the torrent now only.


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 31, 2007)

gaurav_chd88 said:
			
		

> Yes torrents guys
> I downloaded compressed version "rm"
> It was great to watch.
> But for hindi fans there is great loss
> ...


How do you know what the govt. said? Was it on news or something?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 7, 2007)

thats the same thing which happened to wwf 7 yrs ago when they stopped showing it

btw crazyfrog hv u been banned?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 7, 2007)

^^
how can he tell?
yeah hes been banned.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 9, 2007)

Whats with the new episode's background music?? Its totally diff. Makes it more dull and boring...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 9, 2007)

teah the hindi intro sux bigtime


----------



## krazzy (Nov 9, 2007)

Atleast Frieza is male now.


----------



## anispace (Nov 9, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Whats with the new episode's background music?? Its totally diff. Makes it more dull and boring...



i think itz d original japanese background score.. itz actually better but doesnt blend with the crappy hindi dub.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 9, 2007)

^^
Donno blending but seriously the english one is so awesome, too perfecttt... Jap one I found it too plain..


----------



## krazzy (Nov 17, 2008)

Anybody still watching this show on Cartoon Network? I think they are now showing the Cell Saga or probably the Buu Saga. Anyways I read all the Dragonball and Dragonball Z comics, so now I know exactly what happens. 

Actually downloading and reading the comics was a better idea than downloading the tv shows since the comics were smaller in size and sometimes the tv series has a lot of unnecessary crap added to it which wasn't there in the comics. Plus the action is quicker and more exciting in the comics compared to the tv show where half of the episode you just see the smoke after some big explosion or characters giving lengthy monologues instead of fighting just for the sake of lengthening the series.


----------



## paroh (Nov 17, 2008)

Today 9:30pm cartoon network


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

@krazzy:Good Lord! I had the idea that you were a grown up guy(Your activities and view on the Thackeray related threads prompted!)

Anyway, Since you guys have already brought this thread up after an year(I've been thinking of it!):-
The current saga is the Great Saiyaman saga(<SPOILER:::>Gohan with a supersuit roflol!</SPOILER>). And I totally agree about those lengthy dialogues. The hindi dubbing makes it even worse(I mean, come on... "Piccolo ye kurbani de kar ke <shout>MAHAN PICCOLO</shout> ban gaya tha!".) 

Still, the show r0xx. 
I miss the old music though... That was really awesome! Anyone know some links for that music?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 17, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> @krazzy:Good Lord! I had the idea that you were a grown up guy(Your activities and view on the Thackeray related threads prompted!)


I am 21 and will turn 22 in a couple of months. I guess that counts as grown up. Just because I watch DBZ doesn't mean I am not a grown up.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

he he ...there are a lot of "grown up" DBZ fans out there........I guess DBZ is the reason I started watching anime....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

I gave up after the Namek Saga which aired on CN & they switched to the uber-craptastic hind dubbing. Not only that but they have changed the entire freaking background music. I was appalled to hear the music when Goku transforms into Super Saiyan for the first time after Freiza destroys Krillin. The english dubbing was awesome & so was it's background track. Then I got the whole pack downloaded & skipped straight to Android & Cell saga. Didn't bother watching Buu saga. Will watch it when I get time.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

I know....the hindi dubbing is done by some B grade hindi action movie wannabes.....look at the diologues ......"main haaronga nahi....dharti ko meri zaroorat hai..." god help...


----------



## krazzy (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL at the Hindi dialogue. Epic FAIL!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2008)

Get some good DBZ game like tenkaichi 2 or 3 or Burstlimit and believe me they're better than the Hindi-torture CN offers.


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 18, 2008)

CN ruins a lot of shows by showing in regional languages.


----------



## anispace (Nov 19, 2008)

yup the hindi dubbing sucks.

But they show it in English also which has the English background score. Ask ur cablewalla or get some dth service if want to see it in English.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Ya one time our cablewalla changed it to hindi but now we complained and threated him for good so he changed it to eng again.


----------



## johnjjx (Nov 19, 2008)

CN hindi totally suxx.....me being a FAN even feels like to throw the TV wen i watch it...wen growling the sound made wen powering up makes me irritated and annoyed. wth.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 19, 2008)

Me here 

Big DBZ Fan


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it actually legal to download the episodes online? Does anyone know some link to get some lo-res versions of the episodes?

Oh, and DBZ FTW!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a big fan...goku vs pikalu...draw sh!t


----------

